# I don't know if my rat is pregnant



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

When I got her the pet store said she was about 6 weeks old, and I've had her for about 2 weeks, I've noticed she's getting a little bit chubbier around the belly and isn't too happy with me picking her up now, which he had no problem with when I first got her, I'm worried that she might be too young to have babies cause she's not even fully grown yet and there might be problems with her if she is pregnant I don't wanna pick her up to check her nipples because I don't want to stress her out anyway her nipples might not be showing yet anyway... I'm worried about my rat


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

She seems to be taking food into her house if that helps not too much just 1 or 2 pieces


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Also she bit me a couple times... Which isn't normal, it wasn't hard and didn't draw blood but she hasn't done that before


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She probably is pregnant. Under 4 months there can be problems but you often don't hear too much about them as rats typically are good mothers. The only thing you would have to worry about is that she is getting enough food for her to continue growing and for her babies. She will probably have a smaller litter then if she was older, or a lot of still borns. She could abandon the litter or have issues giving birth to a ruptured uterus but these are rare.

Try to get a picture of her belly the best you can. If she is pear shape then she is less then a week away from having babies.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok I will try to get a pic if her later, she is resting now, how long does it take for her nipples to show ? I want to be sure if she is or isn't


----------

